# استفسار عاجل في مجال التمور



## abdullah_6262 (10 فبراير 2013)

اخواني المهندسين بعد التحية:
لمن لديه الخبره
ماهي التحاليل الكيميائيه والبيولوجيه التي يمكن اجراءها ف مصانع التمور ؟
ودمتم بصحه وعافيه


----------



## م. عبدالله الكديم (4 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم التحاليل الخاصة للتمور 
1- تحديد نسبة الرطوبة في التمر لاتزيد عن 18 %
2- فحص النشاط المائي لايزيد عن 0.65
3-التحاليل الميكربيولوجية ( الكشف عن الخمائر . الفطريات . E. coli )
وابحث عن المواصفة الخليجية للتمور 

وربنا يوفقك اخي


----------

